# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  What Antivirus is the best to you? Personal Opinion?

## Ultima Weapon

I think the best antivirus in detection is Avira & in realtime protection & self defense is Kaspersky. :Smiley: 
Im using kaspersky in realtime & using avira premium trial  & nod32 as a on demand scanner

----------


## Geser

For me Avira couse it's free and have very good detection. When i will have a lot of money i will buy Kaspersky  :Smiley:

----------


## HEKTO

Dr WEb but it's only opinion  :Smiley:

----------


## MAPKOBKA^^

Kaspersky is the only sensible option  :Smiley:

----------


## Sjoeii

> Kaspersky is the only sensible option


I can only choose one  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow[13]

Dr.Web 4 ever. Even if i'm not using it now it is still the best i think...
I remember using it long time ago under DOS, trying to kill a "One-Half" virus... Ah... good old times... ^_^

----------


## Sjoeii

Are we the only ones using an anti virus?

----------


## Orange

> Are we the only ones using an anti virus?


 :Cheesy: 


Voted Avira. Not because it is "the best", but because it is what I use  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

